# Some recordings won't delete



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

This is a new problem for me that just started happening. Sometimes when I delete a recorded show after watching it, it looks like it deleted but it remains in my shows with a red "X" in font of it. I can try deleting it multiple times from my shows but it remains there. If I select it and play it for a couple of seconds, then delete it, it will then delete.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mpnret said:


> This is a new problem for me that just started happening. Sometimes when I delete a recorded show after watching it, it looks like it deleted but it remains in my shows with a red "X" in font of it. I can try deleting it multiple times from my shows but it remains there. If I select it and play it for a couple of seconds, then delete it, it will then delete.


I have this happen repeatedly with WishList programs....specifically hockey games I've recorded, watched then "deleted"....only to see them back. Weird...


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

No promises, but I've seen this cured by rebooting the Tivo. Then try to delete the program.

Bob


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bobfrank said:


> No promises, but I've seen this cured by rebooting the Tivo. Then try to delete the program.
> 
> Bob


Did that...didn't work.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

connect to tivo servers, then reboot. If not able to delete, then reconnect one more time. That is what has been working for me.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> connect to tivo servers, then reboot. If not able to delete, then reconnect one more time. That is what has been working for me.


Did you try what I do? Whenever a show doesn't delete and it stays in the my shows list with a red "X" in front of it, I just select it and play it for a few seconds and try deleting it again. It then deletes fine. Sounds a lot easier.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

For me (in my case, the WishList program), I just have to try several times to delete it, then it finally goes away...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I had one stick in Now Playing yesterday several times, then finally went in recently deleted&#8230;

I've *also* had things stick in Recently Deleted, enough so that I'm pretty sure it nuked some of MY shows to make room.. I've had to reboot to get them to actually go away from Recently Deleted.


----------



## jonny520 (Nov 9, 2016)

when a show wont delete......powering off tivo box does not work......i unplugged it from the wall....waited 1 minute.....power back on....show deletes !!


----------

